# Want to build a foam boat similar to the SoloSkiff



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

14'. 8hp. Modify and make it lighter.

http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=SK14

http://bateau.com/studyplans/SK14_study.php?prod=SK14

http://bateau.com/boats/SK14/index.php#/0


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is a 13'. 5hp. right up your alley, a hybrid solo skiff.

http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS13

http://bateau.com/studyplans/FS13_study.php?prod=FS13


----------

